# Complex 622/222 wiring setup



## makers78 (Jan 23, 2007)

I currently have a 622 and a 322 setup in my house with three televisions. I recently got a second HDTV and I want to swap the 322 for a 222, however my wife still wants to be able to watch recorded content on the second HDTV from the 622. The new setup will be:

Living Room: HDTV w/ 622, OTA antenna connection
Mstr Bedroom: HDTV 2/ 222
Office: SDTV

I want to feed the second tv signal from the 222 to the Office television. Can this work? If I set the 622 and 222 to use different analog channels, I can use the 222 in the bedroom to watch live HD, or switch to the HDTV's antenna input for recorded content (obviously not in HD). I guess the question is whether the diplexers allows for the analog signals to splice in both directions... the 222 would have one diplexer and the analog port would be bringing the OTA and 622 signals into the 222 while sending the 222 second tv signal out to the office tv. The office tv would actually have access to both feeds, although that is not necessarily a goal.

Does this setup sound reasonable? Has anyone attempted a setup like this? I guess I could just get a second 622 but I'm not sure I want to add another DVR fee to my bill... Thanks!


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

makers78 said:


> I currently have a 622 and a 322 setup in my house with three televisions. I recently got a second HDTV and I want to swap the 322 for a 222, however my wife still wants to be able to watch recorded content on the second HDTV from the 622. The new setup will be:
> 
> Living Room: HDTV w/ 622, OTA antenna connection
> Mstr Bedroom: HDTV 2/ 222
> ...


Sounds like one of those "you won't know untill you try it" answers, but it sounds do-able to me.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I do this, but I am using a Channel Plus 3025 which is not an inexpensive approach. 

I do not know if you can run the feeds of the modulated inputs without some kind of DC Block filter, you may be able to if you set the agile channels far enough apart.

If you not willing to take the risk, there are less expensive 2 channel modulators out there, but the cheaper solutions may not all pass MTS stereo down the line.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

makers78 said:


> I currently have a 622 and a 322 setup in my house with three televisions. I recently got a second HDTV and I want to swap the 322 for a 222, however my wife still wants to be able to watch recorded content on the second HDTV from the 622. The new setup will be:
> 
> Living Room: HDTV w/ 622, OTA antenna connection
> Mstr Bedroom: HDTV 2/ 222
> ...


WHy not just get another 622 or 722 to replace the 322? Forget the 222 if you can since it does not have DVR. This way, she can record whatever she wants in the BR???


----------

